
Novelist Pat Conroy was 'dying' three years ago. Here’s how he got healthy - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/how-writer-pat-conroy-lost-weight-and-took-back-his-health-just-in-time/2015/08/17/2dfe493a-2bcf-11e5-bd33-395c05608059_story.html
======
lightlyused
I really liked "The Water is Wide", and his other books. Great author and glad
he overcame his health issues.

